# Je n'arrive pas à activer Handoff, Airdrop



## Jojo57800 (17 Octobre 2014)

j'ai un macbook pro retina mi-2012 donc compatible ainsi qu'un iphone 6 et un ipad mini retina

j'ai activé le bluetooth sur tous les appareils ça a marche 10mn avec mon iphone puis plus rien ...J'ai vérifié dans les réglages tout est activé 

faut-il attendre IOS 8.1 ? car pareil airdrop entre IOS et mac j'arrive pas a faire fonctionner

mais les appelles ça marche !!!


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

Oui il faut attendre lundi pour la 8.1 !


----------



## Jojo57800 (17 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Oui il faut attendre lundi pour la 8.1 !



ok merci car sur twitter y en a plein qui disent que ça marche ...


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

Jojo57800 a dit:


> ok merci car sur twitter y en a plein qui disent que ça marche ...




Je suis actuellement sous 8.1 et ça fonctionne merveilleusement bien, ce qui n'était pas le cas sous 8.02 (plutôt aléatoire) c'est pour cela que je te conseil d'attendre. Notamment la fonction sms non activable dans la 8.02 et activable dans la 8.1


----------



## Jojo57800 (17 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Je suis actuellement sous 8.1 et ça fonctionne merveilleusement bien, ce qui n'était pas le cas sous 8.02 (plutôt aléatoire) c'est pour cela que je te conseil d'attendre. Notamment la fonction sms non activable dans la 8.02 et activable dans la 8.1



ok merci pour les sms je savais qu'il faillait IOS 8.1 mais pour handoff (commencer un mail sur mac terminer sur iphone/ipad) je pensais que 8.0.2 suffisait...

mais c'est pas grave je vais attendre lundi/mardi et je reviendrais ici si j'ai un souci


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

A tout hasard as tu essayer de redémarrer Mac et iPhone, Mac d'abord et iPhone ensuite. Ensuite quand tu es dans Safari sur Mac, le site MacG par exemple, depuis le multitâche de l'iPhone la dernière fenêtre à gauche, il n'y a rien ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h10 ----------




Jojo57800 a dit:


> ok merci pour les sms je savais qu'il faillait IOS 8.1 mais pour handoff (commencer un mail sur mac terminer sur iphone/ipad) je pensais que 8.0.2 suffisait...
> 
> 
> 
> mais c'est pas grave je vais attendre lundi/mardi et je reviendrais ici si j'ai un souci




Et en redémarrant tout?


----------



## Jojo57800 (17 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> A tout hasard as tu essayer de redémarrer Mac et iPhone, Mac d'abord et iPhone ensuite. Ensuite quand tu es dans Safari sur Mac, le site MacG par exemple, depuis le multitâche de l'iPhone la dernière fenêtre à gauche, il n'y a rien ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h10 ----------
> 
> ...


non toujours pareil ...On a pas besoin de les jumeler les appareil en bluetooth c'est bien automatique !!!


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

Jojo57800 a dit:


> non toujours pareil ...On a pas besoin de les jumeler les appareil en bluetooth c'est bien automatique !!!




Paradoxalement il n'y a rien à  faire au niveau réglages du Bluetooth juste qu'il soit activé sur les deux appareils


----------



## Jojo57800 (17 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Paradoxalement il n'y a rien à  faire au niveau réglages du Bluetooth juste qu'il soit activé sur les deux appareils



on va attendre lundi/mardi quand je ferais la mise a jour IOS 8.1 vu qu'il y a des souci avec le bluetooth avec IOS 8.0.2

http://www.igen.fr/ios/2014/10/ios-81-devrait-regler-les-problemes-de-bluetooth-87991

on verra bien mais merci


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

Jojo57800 a dit:


> on va attendre lundi/mardi quand je ferais la mise a jour IOS 8.1 vu qu'il y a des souci avec le bluetooth avec IOS 8.0.2
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok bonne soirée


----------



## jfkm (17 Octobre 2014)

Je résume pour ma part.

Mac Book Air mi 2012 Yosemite
Iphone 6 8.0.2


HANDOFF: 

Les appels téléphoniques entrent/sortent bien par le Mac (on peut appeler via "contact" du mac, pas seulement via FaceTime)

Safari ok. Une page ouverte sur Mac, je la retrouve sur Iphone (et inversement).

Mail: quand je commence un mail sur le mac, je vois bien l'appli mail dans le multitâche iphone, mais il n'arrive pas à se connecter (message d'erreur).

Plans : pas de soucis. Continuité ok.


SMS autres que iMessage impossibles depuis le Mac.


Tout ceci sans rien configurer de spécial au niveau bluetooth pour ma part.


Voila mes retours pour le moment.


----------



## Fmparis (19 Octobre 2014)

jfkm a dit:


> Je résume pour ma part.
> 
> Mac Book Air mi 2012 Yosemite
> Iphone 6 8.0.2
> ...



Pareil pour Mail. Je le vois sur l'écran d'accueil de l'iPhone mais quand je déverrouille et le trouve sur le multitâche à guache mais il se met en chargement, mais impossible de charger "connection timide out"

En revanche pour les appels j'arrive bien à les recevoir sur le Mac mas impossible de passer un appel à partir des contacts Mac. Ça fini toujours pas un message "échec de l'appel" ! 

Bonne journée


----------



## Jojo57800 (21 Octobre 2014)

bon je reviens vers vous depuis la mise a jour IOS 8.1

sur mon ipad mini retina ça fonctionne niquel
sur mon macbook pro retina mi-2012 aussi

mais le problème viens de l'iphone
j'ouvre safari sur l'iphone il est visible sur mon mac/ipad
j'ouvre safari sur l'ipad il est visible sur mon mac/iphone
j'ouvre safari sur mon il est que visible sur mon ipad ...

j'ai regardé dans les réglages c'est exactement pareil que sur mon ipad


----------

